# Pump track tires?



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry for the few threads in the past week or so. Trying to get my pumptrack/dj bike all worked out and I have been out of the DJ scene for a bit

Im curious what everyone is running for pump track tires. Also what width of tire? Im looking for something fast rolling but won't lose traction on dirt

I would love to get some Schwalbe table tops but they seem to be sold out everywhere at the moment. Im thinking kenda small block 8's. thinking possibly 2.1 rear and 2.35 front. Any other options im missing? I would like it to be light but be able to handle dirt

Oh and since I have a few other threads, here is what my build is looking like

2010 NS suburban
2010 rock shox revelation 20mm lowered to 100mm
Sunn charger rims laced to hope pro 2 hubs with supercomp spokes
shimano hone cranks
wtb devo saddle
atomlab trailking pedals
sunline 29.5 bars with 45mm rise
avid elixir CR brakes

(mostly parts just laying around)


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

climbingbubba said:


> Sorry for the few threads in the past week or so. Trying to get my pumptrack/dj bike all worked out and I have been out of the DJ scene for a bit
> 
> Im curious what everyone is running for pump track tires. Also what width of tire? Im looking for something fast rolling but won't lose traction on dirt
> 
> ...


How are you liking those bars and how tall are you? I'm building up a Suburban, but am not quite sure if the bars I ordered are going to give me the right cockpit feel.

On topic:
If it's hard packed and smooth tires like the Intense MicroKnobbies and Kenda Kiniptions are going to be fast and grippy. If you read the thread "Street Tires" you can read more about them (despite the fact I started that thread for opinions on tires to use while riding more urban stuff IME that kind of tire is great for pump and BMX tracks also).


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Haven't tried the bars yet, my brother is letting me have them. I usually ride deity bars and love them but I'm building this on a budget. 

The only problem with micro nobbies is my local dj's get somewhat sandy in the summer so a little traction is still needed.

Also looking into specialized rhythm lite tires. I can get the small block 8's for half the price though


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Try the Maxxis Larsen, might not hold a high enough PSI for you, but fast, grips reasonably well in dirt.

Hated em on for DH, loved em for DJ


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm running SB8 2.35 in front with a Kenda K-rad in a 2.30 on the back and it works great for dirt, street and park.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a brand new pair of Schwalb TT in Kevlar bead if interested. 26 x 2.25". I ride 24" now so I don't need them. PM if interested.

I run Kenda K-Rads on mine and I love them for everything. Most people hate them, but I love them. I'm talking the real ones, not the Wall-Mart version.


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll 2nd Intense Micro Knobbies. For a pump track you don't need any more grip than that.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

+1 Micro knobbies. Any larger tread and you will lose the surface area in my opinion.


----------

